# Camper spot in POC - private lot on dead end street



## ff_waterfowl (Mar 20, 2016)

Camper spot available in POC starting February 1st. Very close to Froggies bait shop, lot is off a dead end street with great neighbors that keep a good look out on everything. 50 amp plug with water/sewer hook up. My lot is your lot, I'm a pretty easy going guy as long as the property is kept clean and respected and neighbors are respected. There is a fire pit and bbq pit there for you to use if needed. Would like to do 6 month lease or 1 year lease. Plenty of room for trucks and boats, space is not an issue here. Text/call Kaleb Matocha at 979 702 0535 

$350 a month - utilities included


----------



## ff_waterfowl (Mar 20, 2016)

Camper spot has been leased


----------

